# Prime



## Mollie (20/8/19)

I popped into Vape King at Bellairs mall and got some Prime e juices 
Was looking for some normal round Ni80 wire and took a vape from the sales guy's vape and DAMM i was shocked about the tons of flavor that came out of a tank(looked like the new Zeus X rta)
Now im not a big fan for a rta but was impressed with the flavor.
Asked him what coils he is using(see picture below)now im looking for these coils so far no luck
Anyone know about these coils









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/8/19)

Agree was at the shop also and tried the Zeus ... very impressed and the vaporesso gen mod just as impressive on size

Vk used to stock this coils if I’m not mistaken


----------



## Resistance (20/8/19)

@Friep @Pho3niX90 @StompieZA .And others some coils help please

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/8/19)

Remember the name ... ohm science 5 in 1 @The vaper

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (20/8/19)

incredible_hullk said:


> Agree was at the shop also and tried the Zeus ... very impressed and the vaporesso gen mod just as impressive on size
> 
> Vk used to stock this coils if I’m not mistaken


Yes they do but they got difficulties to get it to South Africa lol
Quess we have to wait 
I googled a bit and saw they use those coils alot on youtube for reviews 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (21/8/19)

I will tag you in our subforum, as I am not allowed to discuss stock here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (22/8/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> I will tag you in our subforum, as I am not allowed to discuss stock here


Thanks alot

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (22/8/19)

Resistance said:


> @Friep @Pho3niX90 @StompieZA .And others some coils help please



Currently im a big fan of Boom Coils Alien 27 and 28 and are using them in about 5 attys. Flavor is super good, coils last very long. Their coils are all hand made custom coils and only the best Sandvik material is used. BLCK vapour stocks them as well and they are reasonably priced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mofat786 (22/8/19)

Stompie those boomies are the bomb, i use nothing else but those alien 27,super flavour and it lasts about 2 months

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

I have been vaping on the same coils for about a month, RTA TANK, remove cotton, burn them red hot release the trigger rinse off under tap water and see the gunk dissappear, lightly brush your coils after and re prime them before wicking. 

Disclaimer: DO NOT FIRE UP YOUR COILS when you have running water over your coils

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (22/8/19)

SparkySA said:


> I have been vaping on the same coils for about a month, RTA TANK, remove cotton, burn them red hot release the trigger rinse off under tap water and see the gunk dissappear, lightly brush your coils after and re prime them before wicking.
> 
> Disclaimer: DO NOT FIRE UP YOUR COILS when you have running water over your coils



I do the same, but i usually set my power down to around 25 watts as i find that firing them red hot at 70watt reduces the life of the coil. But then rinse with some luke warm water and they are clean like new again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

StompieZA said:


> I do the same, but i usually set my power down to around 25 watts as i find that firing them red hot at 70watt reduces the life of the coil. But then rinse with some luke warm water and they are clean like new again.


I agree, I might get 3 months off of these coils lolz

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

Do you have any nice DIY Recipes you would like to share, or is this the wrong forum for that


----------



## StompieZA (22/8/19)

SparkySA said:


> Do you have any nice DIY Recipes you would like to share, or is this the wrong forum for that



Check here bud : https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/ 

All recipes are posted here, you will find some of mine there as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (22/8/19)

I dont know much about those coils, but I do know Sandvik manufacture superior quality metal.



StompieZA said:


> Currently im a big fan of Boom Coils Alien 27 and 28 and are using them in about 5 attys. Flavor is super good, coils last very long. Their coils are all hand made custom coils and only the best Sandvik material is used. BLCK vapour stocks them as well and they are reasonably priced.


----------



## DysectorZA (25/10/19)

SparkySA said:


> I have been vaping on the same coils for about a month, RTA TANK, remove cotton, burn them red hot release the trigger rinse off under tap water and see the gunk dissappear, lightly brush your coils after and re prime them before wicking.
> 
> Disclaimer: DO NOT FIRE UP YOUR COILS when you have running water over your coils



Thanks for this. I have a Drop Dead RDA and since the coils are raised above the posts, I would dip just the coils upside down in a shot glass of warm water to clean them. Dry fire, dip in water, shake off excess water, dry fire again, dip, shake, dry fire, until clean. But I never dipped further than the actual posts or build deck.

But I recently got a Smok Prince RBA and I was changing the cotton last night, and with this RBA the coils are on the side of the posts, so I was not sure if I could dip the whole build deck in water or not, so I decided to just dry fire and brush off any debris with a metal brush and not dip them in water. But after re-wicking I found it left an unusual aftertaste behind on the exhale of the vape. Not sure if it was left over stuff on the coils or a bad wick job or something else.

I'll have to re-clean the coils and wick again tonight, making sure to dip them in warm water. Hopefully it goes better.


----------

